
Mark Wise's long-lost tribute for Joe Polchinski's 60th birthday - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGJSkd2BP-c
======
seycombi
some background info:
[http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2017/09/08/joe-
polc...](http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2017/09/08/joe-polchinskis-
memories-and-a-mark-wise-movie/)

